# Arctic Passive Cooling Laptop Modification



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

so. I am getting awfully sick and tired of seeing my cpu and gtx 1070 reach 95 celsius in gaming (it needs re-pasted I think, but I can't do a re-paste cause the screws are stripped too bad, but even with re-paste it would still be doing 80ish)

I was thinking. these new fanless coolers from Noctua. NH-P1.  they come with nt-h2 paste, so I could remove the back panel of laptop, put some paste on the current heatsink where cpu and gpu is. buy two of these coolers. and then cut some wood of same height as the cooler - and boom not only should temps be insanely good, I'd probably be able to oc fairly easy.

so... my question is. could this work? or am i not understand physics properly (keep in mind, I don't use this laptop mobile... its battery is long dead, and mainly it serves as a desktop unit for me, connected to external monitor/kb/mouse

I already have the laptop back removed, and its laying directly exposed to a 4 fan cooler, this used to help it enough, but no longer does it work. it def needs a re-paste.  the flimsy little heatsink this laptop comes with is garbage, I have half a mind to experiment, take it off completely and directly connect it to the noctua nh-p1's  (and no i have not bought them yet lol they are not in stock anywhere to my knowledge) ---problem is once i pop off that little heatsink i better be damn sure this frankenstein cooling idea works, because i won't be able to get it back on (one of the screws last night even broke off inside the heatsink screw hole... there is simply no getting it out.

but these coolers are heavy enough even without mounting... i can prob flip my laptop over (no wood cutting needed) and just stand both towers on their respective cpu/gpu with a bit of paste... and let the heat travel up the cooler...

@lexluthermiester @R-T-B @TheLostSwede have I lost my mind or good idea? LOL


edit:

how about two of these?  with powered usb bank/fan converter cable only costs about 7 bucks for the cables.

again can't mount though... might not be heavy enough pressure wise, unless i sit the laptop on top of of them upside down... with wood blocks cut to balance it all...













edit 2:

here is final plan... remove the crappy laptop cooler in full.

buy two of these. flip laptop upside down - place both coolers DIRECTLY ON THE CPU AND GPU screw that tiny heatsink its coming off.

buy the fan adapter for usb conversion

then buy these for the vram on gpu






pics incoming, temps, as well, before and after!!! screw the NH-P1 im going to do these $50 ones instead! 

only issue I have left is how will i turn on the laptop (cause it will be flipped over with lid closed ).... just need to turn it on once and leave it on though, so I will figure out something. lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, that's a bad idea. You need a proper desktop PC instead of a laptop hybridized into a desktop. Top marks for creative use of what you have, but you need to put together something proper and go from there. See PM...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, that's a bad idea. You need a proper desktop PC instead of a laptop hybridized into a desktop. Top marks for creative use of what you have, but you need to put together something proper and go from there. See PM...



I am just being budget minded at the moment. but I seriously want to do this project... seems like a lot of fun... lol  

plus I want the satisfaction of seeing that 95 celsius hitting like 40...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I am just being budget minded at the moment. but I seriously want to do this project... seems like a lot of fun... lol
> 
> plus I want the satisfaction of seeing that 95 celsius hitting like 40...


Ok, fair enough. It's still kinda crazy though. You'd have to build a custom frame and mounting bracket. Given the work and expense, would it really be worth it?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, fair enough. It's still kinda crazy though. You'd have to build a custom frame and mounting bracket. Given the work and expense, would it really be worth it?



no mounting. no mounting bracket needed. the weight of the cooler should be enough once i push down on the nt-h2 paste, if the laptop is upside down, i can simply paste direct die... and sit it on top of the laptop. total price should be around $129.

i just will have to be careful to not move the laptop ever. lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> no mounting. no mounting bracket needed. the weight of the cooler should be enough once i push down on the nt-h2 paste, if the laptop is upside down, i can simply paste direct die... and sit it on top of the laptop. total price should be around $129.
> 
> i just will have to be careful to not move the laptop ever. lol


Reading that made me cringe.. Good grief man, don't. What converted laptop are we talking about? Take pictures and let's see if we can find a more practical solution that won't be janky as hell...LOL!

EDIT; given what was said in PM, have fun! Take pictures!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Reading that made me cringe.. Good grief man, don't. What converted laptop are we talking about? Take pictures and let's see if we can find a more practical solution that won't be janky as hell...LOL!


gtx 1070, i7-7820hk.

the heatsink is just crap ever since i bought it in early 2017. always had to undervolt it underclock it... i paid $200 to repair place once to fix it, they said this is a common problem with Eurocom laptops and it needed "shunts" but the shunts didn't do crap, it still overheated. 

LET ME FRANKENSTEIN IT!!! IM REMOVING THE ENTIRE HEATSINK AND PLACING BOTH NOCTUAS DIRECT!!! ITS GOING TO BE GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> gtx 1070, i7-7820hk.
> 
> the heatsink is just crap ever since i bought it in early 2017. always had to undervolt it underclock it... i paid $200 to repair place once to fix it, they said this is a common problem with Eurocom laptops and it needed "shunts" but the shunts didn't do crap, it still overheated.
> 
> LET ME FRANKENSTEIN IT!!! IM REMOVING THE ENTIRE HEATSINK AND PLACING BOTH NOCTUAS DIRECT!!! ITS GOING TO BE GLORIOUS!!!!


Have you tried some of your MX-5 on that beast?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried some of your MX-5 on that beast?



no if you read my original post. i can't replace the thermal paste on this. i tried a couple nights ago. one of the screws not only stripped off, it broke down in the screw hole... there is simply no getting this laptop fixed unless i buy a new heatsink.

i have hated this laptop ever since i bought it. i mean it works if i underclock everything... but ever since the paste needed re-done (which i only realized a few days ago) temps used to be 80 now they are 95+... and the heatsink isn't staying on as tight... yeah its worse than ever. i won't say I hate this laptop... it did allow me to play hundreds of hours of Final Fantasy XIV when i was away at grad school and it would only do like 80 back then.

this $129 isn't about the money anymore. its simply a last hurrah, and placing a flag of victory over it (in fact i may add a little flag on top of the noctua's). I'm never buying a gaming laptop for as long as I live.

also, I do need something budget wise to game with since I sold my desktop recently.

this little project will give me a decent little gaming setup again with great temps. I'm going to go for it. $129 isn't too bad. if i remove the heatsink in full, then add both noctua's direct to cpu and gpu... this plan should work.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> no if you read my original post.


Ah, you did an edit. Didn't see that.


lynx29 said:


> one of the screws not only stripped off, it broke down in the screw hole... there is simply no getting this laptop fixed unless i buy a new heatsink.


Ouch. Yup, you're in a bit of a pickle...


lynx29 said:


> I'm never buying a gaming laptop for as long as I live.


No, no. Don't say that! There are plenty of great gaming laptops out there that don't overheat and are a delight to use.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, you did an edit. Didn't see that.
> 
> Ouch. Yup, you're in a bit of a pickle...
> 
> No, no. Don't say that! There are plenty of great gaming laptops out there that don't overheat and are a delight to use.


 yep my only option now is to remove the heatsink in full with no intention of putting it back on.  and place the noctua's direct on CPU and gpu... i am hoping even with no mounting pressure, the weight alone will be enough. im excited for this mod honestly...

im very curious to see the temps i get... going from that flimsy piece of crap heatsink to this... LOL   two dedicated noctua's... its going to be glorious

also side note, i have a second laptop that is smaller with intel graphics i use for work and travel now (and it does a great job playing like stardew valley with integrated intel graphics, etc)

im really hoping i can get some serious crazy temp droppage on this gtx 1070 laptop though and OC the crap out of it. and have a decent little at home gaming setup with external monitor, etc.  in 2-3 years I will build a new desktop. but im in no rush... especially if this frankenstein project works out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i am hoping even with no mounting pressure, the weight alone will be enough. im excited for this mod honestly...


Have you thought about using thermal adhesive? As long as you get it mounted right, once set it doesn't come off. Would make things work much better!


			Amazon.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you thought about using thermal adhesive? As long as you get it mounted right, once set it doesn't come off. Would make things work much better!
> 
> 
> Amazon.com



i did not consider that. i might use that someday, but that is very pricey... if I am wrong and dont get good temps after the regular frankenstein mod in all testing... than maybe I will consider this. but that is very pricey. this is meant to be a screw you to this laptop that took so much money from me over the years (repair people, etc). so spending $43 on that is counter productive to what I want, which is ice cold temps as cheap as possible. since im not mobile with this thing anyway. it should be a non issue...  once its done, i literally won't be touching it ever again anyway


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i did not consider that. i might use that someday, but that is very pricey...


There is this;








						Thermal Grase Paste Compound Fast shipping, AA-Grease 04,  1.5 grams   | eBay
					

It is grease like silicone material, heavily filled with efficient heat conductive zinc oxide and a binding agent, this combination promotes high thermal. This thermal paste is resistant to ozone and ultraviolet degradation and has good chemical and solvent stability, good.



					www.ebay.com
				



I've used that brand before and it's thermal performance was inside of 4% of the Arctic brand.


----------



## delshay (Jun 14, 2021)

Not a good idea to break-up such a nice laptop. I had thermal issues with my laptop & I was thinking of changing Artic Silver 5 paste, but I got my compressor & blew air down the air vents. Lots of dust came out. Laptop restored back to normal temperatures, no need to change the paste which is around 5 years old..

If you want it to run cooler, then you need to improve the heat transfer. A good starting point is 17W m/k thermal pads & very good quality thermal paste. 

Don't go breaking your laptop & turn it into a true brick with the crazy things you have posted.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 14, 2021)

You could just remove the panel and put a fan blowing on top of those heatpipes as they are and you'll more or less achieve the same thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> You could just remove the panel and put a fan blowing on top of those heatpipes as they are and you'll more or less achieve the same thing.



im doing this now. and getting 95 celsius -102 celsius on both gpu and cpu. i have a 4 fan laptop cooler its sitting on bare with no laptop back.  it used to work. doesn't work anymore.

if you read the above posts you would understand... the screws are all broken.



delshay said:


> Not a good idea to break-up such a nice laptop. I had thermal issues with my laptop & I was thinking of changing Artic Silver 5 paste, but I got my compressor & blew air down the air vents. Lots of dust came out. Laptop restored back to normal temperatures, no need to change the paste which is around 5 years old..
> 
> If you want it to run cooler, then you need to improve the heat transfer. A good starting point is 17W m/k thermal pads & very good quality thermal paste.
> 
> Don't go breaking your laptop & turn it into a true brick with the crazy things you have posted.



can't change the paste without buying a new heatsink. some of the screws are ripped off inside the screw holes (not just stripped at top).  this is my only choice. even before that though, the laptop was overheating brand new. etc.  i tried shunts, thermal pads, you name it. over the years... its time to frankenstein it. it won't brick.


----------



## delshay (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm currently posting with my laptop sitting on a small box, not blocking the intake vents.. It allows the bottom intake vents to suck-in more air.
Runs perfect in this hot climate here in the UK.

..If I place it on a normal table flat, it's going to run very hot & throttle as ambient temperature is currently vert high in the UK. .


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

delshay said:


> I'm currently posting with my laptop sitting on a small box, not blocking the intake vents.. It allows the bottom intake vents to suck-in more air.
> Runs perfect in this hot climate here in the UK.
> 
> ..If I place it on a normal table flat, it's going to run very hot & throttle as ambient temperature is currently vert high in the UK. .



again... has nothing to do with context of my laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2021)

If you cant mount it securely with high pressure, a heavy heatsink is a bad idea. You need something low profile you can stick on somehow


----------



## delshay (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> again... has nothing to do with context of my laptop.



It's to do with extra cooling, is that not what you want? overall lower temperature that what I'm getting LIVE as I'm posting this. That is what you should be doing instead of breaking up the laptop..

It's possible to fix all the issues with the screws. It sounds to me like you have mounting pressure issues, reason for high temperatures (missing screws)..


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If you cant mount it securely with high pressure, a heavy heatsink is a bad idea. You need something low profile you can stick on somehow



would a wraith prism cooler work? i am trying to think of something that won't tilt and fall over as easy as a vertical noctua.. plus this is more just for experimentation... so cheaper the better... might try to see if i can get some used prisms's.



delshay said:


> It's to do with extra cooling, is that not what you want? overall lower temperature that what I'm getting LIVE as I'm posting this. That is what you should be doing instead of breaking up the laptop..
> 
> It's possible to fix all the issues with the screws. It sounds to me like you have mounting pressure issues, reason for high temperatures (missing screws)..



there is no way to get the broken off screws from inside the heatsink, without going to a repair person and Im never paying $60 an hr again to someone for this laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2021)

wraith prism is relatively flat without a huge ass to hit other components, but its designed to clip on to the AM4 mounting pegs - how are you securing it?

just sitting loosely on top wont give good contact, nor good temps


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> wraith prism is relatively flat without a huge ass to hit other components, but its designed to clip on to the AM4 mounting pegs - how are you securing it?
> 
> just sitting loosely on top wont give good contact, nor good temps



i know it won't be ideal. but im not securing or mounting it, that would be impossible with a mod like this to my knowledge. something heavy on top of the wraith prism possible to help push it down some more. don't know yet.

that's why title thread was originally noctua nh-p1, cause that fanless cooler is heavy enough... to push down enough on direct laptop die. to negate need for mounting


----------



## delshay (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> would a wraith prism cooler work? i am trying to think of something that won't tilt and fall over as easy as a vertical noctua.. plus this is more just for experimentation... so cheaper the better... might try to see if i can get some used prisms's.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no way to get the broken off screws from inside the heatsink, without going to a repair person and Im never paying $60 an hr again to someone for this laptop.



Yes there is. Have you not heard of screw removal kit. You can even drill it out with reverse drill.

I recommend screw removal kit for you.   ...Don't try to drill it out, "not recommended" for you..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i know it won't be ideal. but im not securing or mounting it, that would be impossible with a mod like this to my knowledge. something heavy on top of the wraith prism possible to help push it down some more. don't know yet.
> 
> that's why title thread was originally noctua nh-p1, cause that fanless cooler is heavy enough... to push down enough on direct laptop die. to negate need for mounting


that pressure wont be even at all, it's gunna tilt one direction or another, not giving equal pressure to the whole die. you'll end up bad cooling at best, and at worst with a smashed die, or the cooler outright falling off and taking out half a laptop


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

delshay said:


> Yes there is. Have you not heard of screw removal kit. You can even drill it out with reverse drill.
> 
> I recommend screw removal kit for you.   ...Don't try to drill it out, "not recommended" for you..


You're missing a point. This is a last-hurrah for that laptop. He wants to beat down the temps to show the laptop who's boss after which he's moving on.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2021)

Just find a flat, *wide* heatsink not a tall one - thermal adhesive it on there and blow a fan onto it.

Even a 60mm copper heatsink with a baby noctua (one for CPU one for GPU) has gotta be better than that stock trash.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Just find a flat, *wide* heatsink not a tall one - thermal adhesive it on there and blow a fan onto it.
> 
> Even a 60mm copper heatsink with a baby noctua (one for CPU one for GPU) has gotta be better than that stock trash.


That would work!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2021)

Like uhhh, the stupid copper plates i stuck to the back of my 3090 before i put it on water

These are advertised as for cooling 2.5" hard drives for some reason, and are the wrong size for your task - but the thermal adhesive was strong AF, and could likely handle the output from mere laptop parts





Could we.... slap copper goodness onto the existing heatsinks? Replace the fans with big fucking desktop fans that cool the entire thing?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 14, 2021)

Low  profile enough?


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, you did an edit. Didn't see that.
> 
> Ouch. Yup, you're in a bit of a pickle...
> 
> No, no. Don't say that! There are plenty of great gaming laptops out there that don't overheat and are a delight to use.


Lexluther is changing his mind about gaming laptops, did hell freeze over.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I am just being budget minded at the moment. but I seriously want to do this project... seems like a lot of fun... lol
> 
> plus I want the satisfaction of seeing that 95 celsius hitting like 40...


for fun i did "gaming laptop chiller" once. i put like a plain ice (not a dry one) from freezer to zipping packet, then put this packet in a plastic cover from sweets box then put laptop on this "laptop stand". lappy has instantly got rid some 10-15 C off, but ice melted fast and gonna replace produced water in package with new ice from freezer... lol but still way more effective than your average aliexpress laptop stand with fans


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Lexluther is changing his mind about gaming laptops, did hell freeze over.


What the blue blazes are you on about? I own two gaming laptops. I use to live life on the move all the time and during that time I owned a desktop replacement laptop(Alienware 18" model). Quit acting like you know me...


----------



## Rithsom (Jun 14, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Low  profile enough?



Good idea. A down-draft cooler like this one would also help cool nearby things, like VRAM chips. Much better solution than a huge tower cooler, IMO.


----------



## delshay (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're missing a point. This is a last-hurrah for that laptop. He wants to beat down the temps to show the laptop who's boss after which he's moving on.



Fair enough. But it's sad to see such a laptop that only has cooling issues go this way.

Thread can continue with all-sorts of ideas to aid cooling.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

delshay said:


> Thread can continue with all-sorts of ideas to aid cooling.


Oh gee may we? Thank you sir....


----------



## claes (Jun 14, 2021)

I dunno — the reason heatsinks work at all is due to mounting pressure. Maybe if you zip-tie the heatsinks, over the top and around the entire PCB, you might be able to get enough pressure, but you’ll probably want to cut a steel plate or similar in the shape of the motherboard to prevent the pcb from snapping in half. Relying on gravity will not produce strong enough contact.

You might be better off building a cheapo aluminum loop from aliexpress. Maybe the performance can make up for the lack of pressure.

Great idea theoretically, but without mounting points for the brackets to build pressure it’s hard to imagine a workaround (for me at least).


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What the blue blazes are you on about? I own two gaming laptops. I use to live life on the move all the time and during that time I owned a desktop replacement laptop(Alienware 18" model). Quit acting like you know me...


I was taking about the lexluther from the superman movies


----------



## delshay (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh gee may we? Thank you sir....



Don't worry, no one get's away that easy.   ..I may hand out a award to the user that suggests the best/worse mod that breaks it in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Low  profile enough?



this would require mounting otherwise it would be lopsided. 

I think maybe a Wraith Prism would work or the Noctua slim tall ones. with a bit of adhesive glue on outside and reg paste in the middle.



claes said:


> I dunno — the reason heatsinks work at all is due to mounting pressure. Maybe if you zip-tie the heatsinks, over the top and around the entire PCB, you might be able to get enough pressure, but you’ll probably want to cut a steel plate or similar in the shape of the motherboard to prevent the pcb from snapping in half. Relying on gravity will not produce strong enough contact.
> 
> You might be better off building a cheapo aluminum loop from aliexpress. Maybe the performance can make up for the lack of pressure.
> 
> Great idea theoretically, but without mounting points for the brackets to build pressure it’s hard to imagine a workaround (for me at least).



it will work. I'm confident I will get temps down to 60-70 celsius at least from their current 95+

we will find out soon, placing the order in a day or two.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> this would require mounting otherwise it would be lopsided.
> 
> I think maybe a Wraith Prism would work or the Noctua slim tall ones. with a bit of adhesive glue on outside and reg paste in the middle.
> 
> ...


I don't think it will go well for the laptop. How will you get the laptop stable so it won't lean over. 
Even if you game with the keyboard and mouse set, are they both wireless.


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> it will work. I'm confident I will get temps down to 60-70 celsius at least from their current 95+
> 
> we will find out soon, placing the order in a day or two.


With that attitude anything is possible lol 

I’m not saying it won’t, but that mounting pressure will impact how effective the solution is overall. That’s all. I’ve mounted tower heatsinks and AIOs onto GPUs and seen a world of difference, but relying on zip-ties to do so I’ve also seen the difference between a little force and a lot (and a more significant improvement when an actual mount is used, like D-woods old GPU brackets). IIRC Intel spec is 14-54 lb, which is probably more than gravity will provide, but I don’t know anything about laptop specs for these things or if they even have an IHS etc

Best of luck!






						Heatsink Mounting Pressure vs Performance - Overclockers
					

Heatsink clamping force directly affects thermal compound performance - Joe




					www.overclockers.com
				












						Why Most Cooler Tests Are Flawed: CPU Cooler Testing Methodology
					

The biggest rule in testing coolers is to never trust anything: Don’t trust the numbers, don’t trust the software, don’t trust firmware, and don’t trust the test bench. Every step of the way is a trap lying in wait to sabotage data accuracy. -




					www.gamersnexus.net


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> With that attitude anything is possible lol
> 
> I’m not saying it won’t, but that mounting pressure will impact how effective the solution is overall. That’s all. I’ve mounted tower heatsinks and AIOs onto GPUs and seen a world of difference, but relying on zip-ties to do so I’ve also seen the difference between a little force and a lot (and a more significant improvement when an actual mount is used, like D-woods old GPU brackets). IIRC Intel spec is 14-54 lb, which is probably more than gravity will provide, but I don’t know anything about laptop specs for these things or if they even have an IHS etc
> 
> ...




there is no IHS.  it will be direct die.  i'll be removing the laptop heatsink and laptop fans.  direct die should mean much less pressure is needed. but again we will find out. i will conquer this laptop one way or the other!



yotano211 said:


> I don't think it will go well for the laptop. How will you get the laptop stable so it won't lean over.
> Even if you game with the keyboard and mouse set, are they both wireless.



it will be flat, it will be turned over on its back (so the display can never be opened)and on a flat desk. in theory it should be just fine and work just fine.  

my mom has some Crystal shaped animals, (they are super small and super heavy)   so I am considering taking the heaviest two that will fit, and sitting them directly above on the center of the Noctua's.  probably won't need to do that, but every little bit will help.

i'll post results and pictures next week.  let's see if this monstrosity works or not... LOL

if it does work... keep in mind we are going from tiny little laptop heatsink that is shared by the CPU and GPU to two giant Noctua's with dedicated fans for each... the temp differential should be substantial if this works... like overkill substantial... lol but we will see.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Just find a flat, *wide* heatsink not a tall one - thermal adhesive it on there and blow a fan onto it.
> 
> Even a 60mm copper heatsink with a baby noctua (one for CPU one for GPU) has gotta be better than that stock trash.


Something like these would make it look a bit steampunk.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Something like these would make it look a bit steampunk.
> View attachment 203943



I feel like that might be a little too small, whole point is to achieve a massive differential on air. So I can laugh manically at this inanimate object and let it know it has been conquered, after all these years, it has been conquered.


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> there is no IHS.  it will be direct die.  i'll be removing the laptop heatsink and laptop fans.  direct die should mean much less pressure is needed. but again we will find out. i will conquer this laptop one way or the other!


Oh, I thought you might be going heatsink to heat pipes. If you’re completely disassembling the laptop heatsinks then there’s no reason you can’t drill into the desktop heatsink or brackets/make a custom bracket to not only have better contact but also avoid any funny balancing acts. All you’ll need is a drill and some screws to match the mounting points on the motherboard.

One of my favorite youtuber’s:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> Oh, I thought you might be going heatsink to heat pipes. If you’re completely disassembling the laptop heatsinks then there’s no reason you can’t drill into the desktop heatsink or brackets/make a custom bracket to not only have better contact but also avoid any funny balancing acts. All you’ll need is a drill and some screws to match the mounting points on the motherboard.
> 
> One of my favorite youtuber’s:



I don't have the tools or skillset for any of that. lol  I appreciate you trying though.

also, I sort of want to frankenstein it... will be fun... or so I keep telling myself LOL

balancing act shouldn't be an issue... the thermal adhesive glue should keep it upright just right... and paste in middle will take care of better heat transfer.


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

I won’t try to convince you further, but I promise you’re more than capable  Just grab a marker and the mounting brackets, put dots on the brackets where the pcb holes are for the laptop heatsinks, drill, bobs your uncle. Can’t take more than 10 minutes 

Maybe you’ll need thinner screws than provided to fit through the PCB, but whatever works for you!

Looking forward to your results in any case!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

claes said:


> I won’t try to convince you further, but I promise you’re more than capable  Just grab a marker and the mounting brackets, put dots on the brackets where the pcb holes are for the laptop heatsinks, drill, bobs your uncle. Can’t take more than 10 minutes
> 
> Maybe you’ll need thinner screws than provided to fit through the PCB, but whatever works for you!
> 
> Looking forward to your results in any case!




I can't stop watching this guy now... on my third video... why have you done this to me??? also he is a genius lol


----------



## claes (Jun 15, 2021)

I know! He’s so charming, curious, and has awesome humility while doing incredible things. Makes me feel like I could do anything with a little effort. It was actually one of his videos that encouraged me to attach a tower heatsink to a GPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2021)

My $2 on this....

Get a low profile cooler like a Cryorig C7 or the Noctua/Akasa alternative - You can even go with the heatsinks used to cool U1 servers like this...







and get the same desired result for what im thinking...

remove and strip down the laptop heatsink completely - Measure and mark the mounting points in the heatsink youre going to attach and drill a few holes so you can still screw it down.

After that. get some solder and some soldering iron and you want to lay some solder along each of the heatpipes where ive marked out in the red box...





Alternatively you can use the same soldering paste that technicians use to re-ball CPUs -- this is probably much easier if you can find some because it spreads like thermal paste -- Remember to use lead free solder as it could cause galvanic corrosion.






Spread some of that along the heatpipes. Place the cooler on a baking tray with your heatsink placed on top then bake it in the oven for 10 mins and let it cool for 20-30mins. Theoretically, heatsink should add more thermal capacity to the stock cooler and not only will it help cool your CPU but it will help cool the GPUs too since its directly attached to the heatpipes.

The only main issue going with a U1 server heatsink is working out where to hook up a small fan to help with cooling.



---  Since you were going all unorthodox cooling, this was my idea. Its maybe less janky then your original idea with the Noctua NH-P1 but my method uses what you already got to deal with temperatures more efficiently with use of the existing heatsink.



Either way I am subbed to this because Im interested in what you do and the before and after results. I am a fan of ghetto modding.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Remember to use lead free solder as it could cause galvanic corrosion.


Nonsense. Lead does not cause galvanic corrosion, which is why it was used as a solder base for so many decades.

(And getting angry about it does not change the science of how Lead behaves in the context of usage in electronics applications.)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nonsense. Lead does not cause galvanic corrosion, which is why it was used as a solder base for so many decades.




Thats why i said '*it could*' I wasnt too sure. and googling it didnt help much.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats why i said '*it could*' I wasnt too sure. and googling it didnt help much.


No worries. To be fair, Lead can be reactive in applications of use where water or other corrosive liquids are present and can circulate freely around multiple metals. But in the context of electronics, there is zero need for worry.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

Alright, I got some vrm/vram heatsinks and thermal adhesive glue ordered, was only $12 for that combo.  Then I got some SYY thermal paste 8 grams for I think it was $11 after coupon.  I wanted some thermalright TFX, but that was like $12 for 2 grams... so I said eh...  (my mx-5 i gave away for free to the person who bought my desktop PC)

I got the splitter cable to power my fans through a USB cable.

Now I just need to decide which cooler to go with... I'm leaning towards these but I am worried they won't be enough of an upgrade (I wouldn't have to worry about balance anymore though) (unless one of you fine chaps want to donate some Wraith Prisms's to my cause):






						Amazon.com: Thermaltake UX100 5V Motherboard ARGB Sync 16.8 Million Colors 15 Addressable LED Intel/AMD Universal Socket Hydraulic Bearing 65W CPU Cooler CL-P064-AL12SW-A : Everything Else
					

Amazon.com: Thermaltake UX100 5V Motherboard ARGB Sync 16.8 Million Colors 15 Addressable LED Intel/AMD Universal Socket Hydraulic Bearing 65W CPU Cooler CL-P064-AL12SW-A : Everything Else



					www.amazon.com


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Alright, I got some vrm/vram heatsinks and thermal adhesive glue ordered, was only $12 for that combo.  Then I got some SYY thermal paste 8 grams for I think it was $11 after coupon.  I wanted some thermalright TFX, but that was like $12 for 2 grams... so I said eh...  (my mx-5 i gave away for free to the person who bought my desktop PC)
> 
> I got the splitter cable to power my fans through a USB cable.
> 
> ...


Please don't puck rgb. Please don't puck rgb.
Save the human species, no more rgb.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Please don't puck rgb. Please don't puck rgb.
> Save the human species, no more rgb.



I could care less either way about that, main thing for me is cost... but I don't think that is going to be beefy enough to achieve what I am aiming for.

Going to have to stick with the $50 coolers I think unless I can get a couple wraith prism's cheaply.  and hope the adhesive glue will hold it on enough.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I could care less either way about that, main thing for me is cost... but I don't think that is going to be beefy enough to achieve what I am aiming for.
> 
> Going to have to stick with the $50 coolers I think unless I can get a couple wraith prism's cheaply.  and hope the adhesive glue will hold it on enough.


Did you check ebay for the AMD coolers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Did you check ebay for the AMD coolers.



I was thinking y'all might want to see my Frankenstein project, so maybe someone out there that reads this read has a wraith prism laying around they know they will never use and can throw it my way. two of those, on direct die... I won't have to worry about balance issues either... hmm.

but yeah if nothing comes my way soon I will check other places or just risk the tall tower versions lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

IT WORKED BOYS IT FREAKING WORKED LMAO

I CAN'T FREAKIN BELIEVE IT!!!!   $30 TOTAL COST TOO ME DOWN TO 65 CELSIUS ON BOTH CPU AND GPU!!!!  LMAO

TO THE MOON BOYS!!! TO THE MOON!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  THIS LAPTOP ISN'T DEAD YET BOYS AND SHE IS ABOUT TO GET OVERCLOCKED TO BOOT!  YEEEEEEHAAAAA

ROFL I can't believe... I need to find some cheaper weights other than the olive oil though, that crap was expensive lol... I disabled keyboard in local config editor, and made sure it won't reinstall, now i just use external keyboard mouse and monitor.  temps not breaking 65 celsius in anything I throw at it.  lmao                

@W1zzard @R-T-B @lexluthermiester @TheLostSwede @Gmr_Chick @yotano211 @jesdals @Mussels @Ahhzz @nguyen @Drone @Jill Valentine @rtwjunkie @Caring1 @Legacy-ZA @newtekie1 @AsRock @erocker @PaulieG @Tatty_One @btarunr @80-watt Hamster @Toothless 

COTTON BALLS FOR BALANCE BOYS!!! COTTON BALLS AND OLIVE OIL TO THE MOON!!!!


----------



## Rithsom (Jun 19, 2021)

Just be sure not to bump into the table that that whole setup is sitting on. Else it'll come crashing down. 

Anyway, do you have benchmark utilities like 3DMark installed? It'd be interesting to see some benchmark scores of the laptop before and after you did your mod.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Just be sure not to bump into the table that that whole setup is sitting on. Else it'll come crashing down.
> 
> Anyway, do you have benchmark utilities like 3DMark installed? It'd be interesting to see some benchmark scores of the laptop before and after you did your mod.



actually, since the arctic coolers are so heavy and the olive oil is too, its quite difficult to move it at all.  the laptop by itself is also quite heavy.  but yes you are correct, don't want to be to reckless around it.

but overall its not going anywhere, heck even that book is pretty heavy.

yep. i'll be posting benchmarks later in day... just did a couple tests first to see if it even worked then got all excited, came here posted it... now... i actually have to clean up my mess... LOL

edit: read my system specs lmao


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> IT WORKED BOYS IT FREAKING WORKED LMAO
> 
> I CAN'T FREAKIN BELIEVE IT!!!!   $30 TOTAL COST TOO ME DOWN TO 65 CELSIUS ON BOTH CPU AND GPU!!!!  LMAO
> 
> ...


Screenshots man! It's such a Jerry-rig but still cool. Question though, how are going to run that system with the bottles of oil sitting on the keyboard in front of the screen?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Screenshots man! It's such a Jerry-rig but still cool. Question though, how are run that system with the bottles of oil sitting on the keyboard in front of the screen?



read my post. i disabled keyboard in windows config.  using external monitor kb/mouse.


and here are my first benches... i gained quite a lot in FFXV benchmark with much better temps on top of that.

this was after the mod:






before the mod:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> read my post. i disabled keyboard in windows config. using external monitor kb/mouse.


Oops... feeling dumb again... 


lynx29 said:


> read my post. i disabled keyboard in windows config.  using external monitor kb/mouse.
> 
> 
> and here are my first benches... i gained quite a lot in FFXV benchmark with much better temps on top of that.
> ...


Nice! Temps during those runs?


----------



## delshay (Jun 19, 2021)

Yeah, but because you removed the bottom cover of the laptop, so it's going to run cooler anyway. So you don't know how effective that extra heatsink is performing.

If I was to carry out such a modification, I would have found something with copper that can be soldered direct to the copper heatpipe..


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

delshay said:


> Yeah, but because you removed the bottom cover of the laptop, so it's going to run cooler anyway. So you don't know how effective that extra heatsink is performing.
> 
> If I was to carry out such a modification, I would have found something with copper that can be soldered direct to the copper heatpipe..



Incorrect. I had the bottom of the laptop removed for 2-3 years now, laying direct on the same 4 fan air cooler. So the results are accurate. Many gains. Thank you for playing Price is Right today, come again.

Soldering would not matter. The problem is the pressure and stripped screws that can't be fixed without replacing the heatsink, as the screws are stripped inside the holes, as you would know, if you read the previous posts. I suppose solder extra copper, plus something heavy on top to fix the pressure, maybe. My way is basically similar though.

@lexluthermiester  my before time spy score was around mid 4000's 

this is after mod... and temps didnt break 58 celsius (until the cpu stress test part of the bench)... insane... lol.. pretty happy with the results. considering I only spent 30 bucks.  this is with a heavy OC on the 1070.


----------



## delshay (Jun 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Incorrect. I had the bottom of the laptop removed for 2-3 years now, laying direct on the same 4 fan air cooler. So the results are accurate. Many gains. Thank you for playing Price is Right today, come again.
> 
> Soldering would not matter. The problem is the pressure and stripped screws that can't be fixed without replacing the heatsink, as the screws are stripped inside the holes, as you would know, if you read the previous posts. I suppose solder extra copper, plus something heavy on top to fix the pressure, maybe. My way is basically similar though.
> 
> ...



Can you turn turn the laptop over & take a few screenshots with the heatsink attached & post.    ..I want to see modification.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2021)

delshay said:


> Can you turn turn the laptop over & take a few screenshots with the heatsink attached & post.    ..I want to see modification.


Dude, hush up and leave Lynx alone. The rest of us believe him. It's not difficult to fathom.



lynx29 said:


> Thank you for playing Price is Right today, come again.


The Price is WRONG Bobby! LOL!



lynx29 said:


> this is after mod... and temps didnt break 58 celsius (until the cpu stress test part of the bench)... insane... lol.. pretty happy with the results. considering I only spent 30 bucks. this is with a heavy OC on the 1070.


Nice! That a ton better than the 90's you were getting..


----------



## delshay (Jun 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Dude, hush up and leave Lynx alone. The rest of us believe him. It's not difficult to fathom.
> 
> 
> The Price is WRONG Bobby! LOL!



I just want to see modification(s). The last screenshot OP posted does not show a clear picture what changes the user has made. It does not need to look good, it just needs to work, which it clearly does. So he can even upload to the Ghetto Thread.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2021)

delshay said:


> I just want to see modification(s). The last screenshot OP posted does not show a clear picture what changes the user has made. It does not need to look good, it just needs to work, which it clearly does. So he can even upload to the Ghetto Thread.


Ah, I see what you're saying. Your previous post seemed a bit aggressive.. And I agree I'd love to see some pictures too.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

delshay said:


> I just want to see modification(s). The last screenshot OP posted does not show a clear picture what changes the user has made. It does not need to look good, it just needs to work, which it clearly does. So he can even upload to the Ghetto Thread.




not sure what you guys want to see, there is a previous picture in this thread of the heatsink and back of laptop.

and the new pictures show the two new arctic coolers hitting direct die. (i also have a fan hitting them in-between the fins)  the olive oil provides the pressure (though I intend to replace that eventually with something better... similar sized though.


----------



## delshay (Jun 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> not sure what you guys want to see, there is a previous picture in this thread of the heatsink and back of laptop.
> 
> and the new pictures show the two new arctic coolers hitting direct die. (i also have a fan hitting them in-between the fins)  the olive oil provides the pressure (though I intend to replace that eventually with something better... similar sized though.



Just want to see how it looks with picture taken from above with both heatsink in view. Also how is the heatsink attached? Am I guessing right the laptop is just resting on the heatsink (direct die contact) with those bottles weighing it down.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

delshay said:


> Just want to see how it looks with picture taken from above with both heatsink in view. Also how is the heatsink attached? Am I guessing right the laptop is just resting on the heatsink (direct die contact) with those bottles weighing it down.



yep it's not mounted in anyway. just weight of laptop and weight of the olive oil.  i'm not taking it all apart just to get a picture of it flipped over. it was pain to get it lined up right to begin with. 

regardless. i was getting like 85+ celsius in games when this laptop was "normal" but ever since i messed up the heatsink last week, it was 95-100+ celsius even in indie games... so this was my only option, unless I wanted to pay a lot of money to a professional to fix it and get my regular 80ish celsius back, cause all laptops run hot.

so i said no thanks.  $30 and now im seeing 57 celsius max on both cpu and gpu in divinity original sin 2 maxed out on ultra at 1080p 165 fps 165hz.  with OC's on both. lol

can't complain. at least it's finally working good. I can now hold off until like 2023 before doing a new PC build. plenty of older games I want to play and indie games too.


----------



## delshay (Jun 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yep it's not mounted in anyway. just weight of laptop and weight of the olive oil.  i'm not taking it all apart just to get a picture of it flipped over. it was pain to get it lined up right to begin with.
> 
> regardless. i was getting like 85+ celsius in games when this laptop was "normal" but ever since i messed up the heatsink last week, it was 95-100+ celsius even in indie games... so this was my only option, unless I wanted to pay a lot of money to a professional to fix it and get my regular 80ish celsius back, cause all laptops run hot.
> 
> ...



If you need it to last then I recommend going 100% wireless. This way you never touch the laptop. One mistake & that could be the end. I have bought extra wireless dongles & at a press of a button on mouse I can control different PC including my laptop. Keyboard is setup differently, but is also wireless.

I would not connect any wired Mouse/Keyboard to the laptop, just in-case the cable is pulled too far.

At the end of the day, you want very little or no contact with the laptop in that configuration. This may include turning it on/off via the power button.. So I recommend sleep/hibernate mode whichever can wake the laptop via movement of wireless mouse/keyboard.

Remember it takes just one mistake & It could be game over.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

delshay said:


> Remember it takes just one mistake & It could be game over.



tis very true.  I would def not recommend modding like this to an amateur.  I have been building PC's for 20+ years though. I appreciate your concern though, it is noted. I most likely will do a lot of twisty ties and tape, possibly even gorilla glue in a few places. not sure yet.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> IT WORKED BOYS IT FREAKING WORKED LMAO
> 
> I CAN'T FREAKIN BELIEVE IT!!!!   $30 TOTAL COST TOO ME DOWN TO 65 CELSIUS ON BOTH CPU AND GPU!!!!  LMAO
> 
> ...


To the MARS!!!!!!!
I needed that laugh today. 
Got into an accident so my work truck is down until company gives me a replacement. 

What's the processor overclocking too? I would think at least 4.4ghz.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 22, 2021)

last update for awhile. I optimized some airflow with dedicated fans hitting direct through the fins, and changed out the mx-2 pre-applied paste to noctua nt-h2.  I'm getting about 5 celsius better even than before.

just played Grim Dawn at 1080p Ultra settings, 165hz 165 fps, no frame dips really to speak of, and max temps were around 60 celsius for both cpu and gpu. gtx 1070 has a 160 core and 490 vram oc through msi afterburner, its fully stable. doesn't even break 60 celsius in time spy bench. I'm not risking pushing it further than that. pretty happy with it.  overall I see this laptop lasting me another two years now. maybe longer (if I get a gf/buy a house/buy a boat) like I plan to do. not quitting gaming by any means. I just mean lot of the games I play right now, do just fine with what I have.   

cpu is stock, getting 3.9 ghz boosts quite often. used to be at 2.9ghz 24/7, so again pretty happy overall. I have a -100 offset set in mobo BIOS for CPU to help keep temps under control even more. i might take that offset away though, its really not needed anymore. we'll see.  @unclewebb any advice on this? if temps are good, no need for offset in laptop cpu's correct? your the laptop expert here is main reason I am asking you.  (i'd love to use your software to OC it to 41 all core no downclocking. I think it can handle it... but every time I try I just can't figure out all the different settings LOL) sucks to be dumb.  oh well.

edit:  also sorry for the title everyone, I did originally plan to go with Noctua's, but I am glad I went with these cheap little $15 arctic passive cooler instead + plus fan for each... ended up being much cheaper and my results are fine. I probably could have gotten to 40 celsius though with those noctua's... maybe in like 6 months if i get bored I will update this thread with frankenstein project 2... but I doubt I do it lol... pretty happy with way it all turned out / money that was invested.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> no need for offset in laptop cpu's correct?


I undervolt everything. No need to give a CPU more voltage than what it needs to be stable. Your temps are fantastic so you are correct that there is no "need" to do this.

If you want to overclock it to the 41 multi, open the FIVR window, check the Overclock box and set all of the turbo ratios to 41. Open the TPL window, check the Speed Shift option and set Speed Shift Max to 41. If you do this at default voltage, you should be 100% stable. Post some screenshots if you need some help. Once Speed Shift is enabled, on the main screen you can set Speed Shift EPP to 0 if you want maximum CPU speed regardless of load. Change EPP to 80 if you want your laptop to slow down when lightly loaded. Just click on the EPP value on the main screen and you can edit it. 

Do some full load testing. Open the Limit Reasons window and see if anything is lighting up in red. Watch the CPU speed and multiplier to make sure there is no throttling.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I undervolt everything. No need to give a CPU more voltage than what it needs to be stable. Your temps are fantastic so you are correct that there is no "need" to do this.
> 
> If you want to overclock it to the 41 multi, open the FIVR window, check the Overclock box and set all of the turbo ratios to 41. Open the TPL window, check the Speed Shift option and set Speed Shift Max to 41. If you do this at default voltage, you should be 100% stable. Post some screenshots if you need some help. Once Speed Shift is enabled, on the main screen you can set Speed Shift EPP to 0 if you want maximum CPU speed regardless of load. Change EPP to 80 if you want your laptop to slow down when lightly loaded. Just click on the EPP value on the main screen and you can edit it.
> 
> Do some full load testing. Open the Limit Reasons window and see if anything is lighting up in red. Watch the CPU speed and multiplier to make sure there is no throttling.



I had no idea it was that easy, when you first open up Throttlestop its kind of overwhelming. I just ran Grim Dawn again for 5 mins, with settings you said, temps went up to 72 celsius. not bad at all... i did see some fluctuation from time to time where it would go 41 all core to a few threads reporting 3.7ghz for 0.5 seconds then back to 41 all core. but im not worried about that. main thing is it works, and I can tell a difference, it just feels a touch smoother now for some reason.

weird.  thanks!  this is awesome lol (I just checked the Limits section, and nothing there, so far so good)        

hard to believe this laptop used to run crippled all to heck at 90-102 celsius... and now it can handle pretty decent overclocks and still have really good temps... all because of two fans and two cheap passive coolers. insane.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2021)

what is this abomination?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 22, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> what is this abomination?



It is Frankenstein Project 1, Breaker of Gravity, Upside Down Convection!!!        

In all seriousness though, since I have no need of being mobile... might as well have cool temps instead of 90+ celsius temps... /shrug  I'm pretty happy with it (was not expecting the cheap little $15 passive coolers to work so well, though to be fair its the fans doing most of the work so they aren't really passive, but still for $15 can't complain)


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> overall I see this laptop lasting me another two years now. maybe longer (if I get a gf/buy a house/buy a boat)


Don't get gf, get boat, get roommate or stay with parents until you retire. 

Try to push the cpu higher than 4.1ghz.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ThrottleStop its kind of overwhelming


People tend to over think things. Intel CPUs are pretty simple. A few minor tweaks in ThrottleStop can make a big difference. 

As I mentioned, post some screenshots. It makes it easier for me to see how you have the program setup. Turn on the Log File option while playing a game. It will provide a very accurate record of your CPU performance. You can turn on Nvidia GPU in the Options window if you have one of them so this data will also be added to the log file. 



lynx29 said:


> used to run crippled all to heck


The whole laptop industry is a mess. Not sure why manufacturers think buyers want laptops that constantly throttle while bouncing off 100°C. Just because an Intel CPU can handle this, no one that I know wants to hold on to an Easy Bake oven when they are trying to play a game. 
Good work on taming your beast.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2021)

Here we go, someone slapped one of these on a GPU

I Do Naughty Things With Noctua's New Passive CPU Cooler... - YouTube

And watch the pressure issues he has with zip ties and so on, very relevant to your issue


----------



## claes (Jun 27, 2021)

Before I bought brackets for my old AIOs I used zip-ties to attach them to my GPUs. I was able to get similar results with ties as with brackets, but I had to use pliers to get any real mounting pressure.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 27, 2021)

if anyone is wondering, this is the fan I am using to give my setup some extra airflow.



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holmes-4-in-1-Speed-Indoor-Desk-Fan/1002554600
		


I got two of these for like 20 bucks a long time ago.  they are metal caged and push air very good... really high quality product for the price. metal blades, etc. but yeah these along with the laptop cooler fans (which blow air very slowly) are a good combo.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if anyone is wondering, this is the fan I am using to give my setup some extra airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to bed, it's 2.37am


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Go to bed, it's 2.37am


You mind your own business.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Go to bed, it's 2.37am


Dumb ideas run in the aussie timezone, he's got a few hours before bed


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 2, 2021)

I put the heatsink back on, NT-H2 paste, and instead of fans I wanted to see what I giant piece of metal (huge piece of cold steel that is the asgard 2 headphone amp)

temps are about the 3-4 celsius worse than direct die, but again that is with no fan... I think it's because the amp is so freaking heavy and is pure cold steel touching every single one of the fins its soaking up the heat from both convection Arctic heatsinks and distributing it evenly... and the pressure from the weight of the amp as well helping.

I think I am going to leave it this way. more stable, less crazy, and no fans = less dusting I will have to do.

also that nvme drive has some custom cooling on it too as you can see, copper, EK air heatsink, electrical tape... LOL it works. doesn't break 61 celsius usually.

@Andy Shiekh thoughts?

fyi the asgard 2 amp is meant to soak up heat and distribute it across the single steel plate that wraps around all of it... so its quite effect... and the perfect size... lol good thing I only paid $100 for it and never use it anymore. lol


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 2, 2021)

a little more heat but much quieter, i'll go with the much quieter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> a little more heat but much quieter, i'll go with the much quieter.



its def some schiity cooling, but it works.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


>


Sad to see that Schiit end that way.  I love their stuff.  Im still waiting to see the big heatsink with Noctuas on it...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 8, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Sad to see that Schiit end that way.  I love their stuff.  Im still waiting to see the big heatsink with Noctuas on it...



@lynx29 you might be able to ask the mods to unlock the first post, so you can edit the title as you wish. I bet a lot of people are still going come in here expecting 2 x NH-P1s from you lol

Perhaps "ghetto but highly effective laptop cooling"


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @lynx29 you might be able to ask the mods to unlock the first post, so you can edit the title as you wish. I bet a lot of people are still going come in here expecting 2 x NH-P1s from you lol
> 
> Perhaps "ghetto but highly effective laptop cooling"




done, i reported it to be changed.  makes sense.



jallenlabs said:


> Sad to see that Schiit end that way.  I love their stuff.  Im still waiting to see the big heatsink with Noctuas on it...




the schiit amp isn't permanent. just until I find a substitute... which will be hard to do. the amp is very very heavy, very dense, and thick cold steel wrapped in one piece drawing the heat off the top fins...

i have a hybrid tube amp that i prefer over my asgard 2, and the asgard 2 so expensive to ship it hasn't been worth selling it.  so yeah, at least its getting some use until i figure out next move. for now i am fairly complacent.

also the custom cooling i have my crucial p5 1tb nvme drive is working really really well... during gaming it doesn't break 40-50 celsius, during specific stress loads it doesnt even budget 61 celsius.  fantastic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2021)

final update:  I replaced the asgard 2 amp with a brick.  the brick works better too.  the density of the weight is perfect to its size, I am getting better heat dissipation now. and if I overclock I turn on the fan.... the passive is good enough for me though so I rarely bother with the fan now that the brick is doing an even better job.

also note my custom cooling on the nvme drive (to the right of the right most plant, you can see the end of it)... in TPU's review of this same drive crucial p5 1tb - it would hit 100 celsius, mine has never gone above 60. i added a nice EK air heatsink to it I had laying around, and some extra copper. The plants are from Ikea, and so I don't have to just see a monstrosity out the corner of my field of vision LOL


----------



## Rithsom (Aug 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> final update:  I replaced the asgard 2 amp with a brick.  the brick works better too.  the density of the weight is perfect to its size, I am getting better heat dissipation now. and if I overclock I turn on the fan.... the passive is good enough for me though so I rarely bother with the fan now that the brick is doing an even better job.
> 
> also note my custom cooling on the nvme drive (to the right of the right most plant, you can see the end of it)... in TPU's review of this same drive crucial p5 1tb - it would hit 100 celsius, mine has never gone above 60. i added a nice EK air heatsink to it I had laying around, and some extra copper. The plants are from Ikea, and so I don't have to just see a monstrosity out the corner of my field of vision LOL



You just gave the term "bricking" a whole new meaning. 

Bravo! I'm glad that your laptop is still working alright for you.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> You just gave the term "bricking" a whole new meaning.
> 
> Bravo! I'm glad that your laptop is still working alright for you.



I actually didn't even think of that until now, lol good one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> final update:  I replaced the asgard 2 amp with a brick.  the brick works better too.  the density of the weight is perfect to its size, I am getting better heat dissipation now. and if I overclock I turn on the fan.... the passive is good enough for me though so I rarely bother with the fan now that the brick is doing an even better job.
> 
> also note my custom cooling on the nvme drive (to the right of the right most plant, you can see the end of it)... in TPU's review of this same drive crucial p5 1tb - it would hit 100 celsius, mine has never gone above 60. i added a nice EK air heatsink to it I had laying around, and some extra copper. The plants are from Ikea, and so I don't have to just see a monstrosity out the corner of my field of vision LOL


You are hell-bent on getting the most of that laptop, aren't you? Props though, it's ghetto but if it works for you, whorah!


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 15, 2021)

Never back down.
Never surrender.
Show that laptop who's boss and see if you can get it above 4.2 GHz.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You are hell-bent on getting the most of that laptop, aren't you? Props though, it's ghetto but if it works for you, whorah!



well without this mod it overheats and stutters in demanding games. with the mod it works just like a desktop setup with external monitor kb/mouse etc

so its really a matter of do i want to enjoy my hobby of gaming or not, and since i have so many backlog games that max out on gtx 1070, i still don't regret my decision of doing this and selling my rx 6800 rig. 

I'll get me a new rig eventually, prob an all AM5 rig with ddr5 ram and rx 7800 xt gpu. whenever all of that comes out. let's hope construction moves ahead of schedule on those other TSMC factories. lol

also lets hope more countries add more taxes to crypto everything.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> The plants are from Ikea


So you didnt assemble them?


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> final update:  I replaced the asgard 2 amp with a brick.  the brick works better too.  the density of the weight is perfect to its size, I am getting better heat dissipation now. and if I overclock I turn on the fan.... the passive is good enough for me though so I rarely bother with the fan now that the brick is doing an even better job.
> 
> also note my custom cooling on the nvme drive (to the right of the right most plant, you can see the end of it)... in TPU's review of this same drive crucial p5 1tb - it would hit 100 celsius, mine has never gone above 60. i added a nice EK air heatsink to it I had laying around, and some extra copper. The plants are from Ikea, and so I don't have to just see a monstrosity out the corner of my field of vision LOL


I love the plants looks. Hide the ugly. 
One of the best 3 words humans has ever invented.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> So you didnt assemble them?


I thought he bought the seeds from ikea, the plants came later.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> final update:  I replaced the asgard 2 amp with a brick.  the brick works better too.  the density of the weight is perfect to its size, I am getting better heat dissipation now. and if I overclock I turn on the fan.... the passive is good enough for me though so I rarely bother with the fan now that the brick is doing an even better job.
> 
> also note my custom cooling on the nvme drive (to the right of the right most plant, you can see the end of it)... in TPU's review of this same drive crucial p5 1tb - it would hit 100 celsius, mine has never gone above 60. i added a nice EK air heatsink to it I had laying around, and some extra copper. The plants are from Ikea, and so I don't have to just see a monstrosity out the corner of my field of vision LOL


Who need fans when you can get a brick - thats so cool


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I thought he bought the seeds from ikea, the plants came later.


there must be some step that involves assembly, its the Ikea rule.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 17, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> there must be some step that involves assembly, its the Ikea rule.


The assembly was building the DNA to make the seeds.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 17, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> The assembly was building the DNA to make the seeds.


ok  thats stretching it  too far...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> ok  thats stretching it  too far...


That was the very best pun I've ever heard or read! Excellent!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

final update on this project, I wanted to remind myself how hot it ran before this project, so i put it all back together normal like, and yep it was terrible idea. 97 celsius. wow I am dumb.

ok back to frankenstein arctic cooling I go. LOL

if laptop manufactures keep saying 95 Celsius is acceptable, I'm really going to be considering a super tiny mini-itx and portable monitor. they make high refresh usb-c portable monitors these days. so eat **** laptops, give me better cooling or I will become master of my domain once and for all! it will be annoying as crap carrying it all, but to be honest, the giant power bricks of laptops are still worse than a 60% size mini mech keyboard and usb c high refresh screen 17" + i already carry mouse so that doesn't count and the PSU will be built into the tiny tiny mini-ITX case...

hmm I may do this anyway!!!

VICTORY IS AT HAND!  next gen boys!!! HERE WE GO!!!!


----------

